# UN GIGANTE PARA CHORRILLOS (Plaza Lima Sur)



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Un gigante para Chorrillos









*CONSTRUCCIÓN. Nuevo eje comercial. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) * 

Sobre un terreno de 120 mil metros cuadrados, alrededor del hipermercado Metro, se levanta el flamante centro comercial Plaza Lima Sur

Los últimos cuatro meses fueron complicados para los clientes del Metro de Chorrillos: cada día se movían de lugar puertas, cajas registradoras y góndolas. Y es que la construcción de Plaza Lima Sur, que incluía la remodelación total del hipermercado, tuvo que realizarse en tiempo récord (4 meses) y sin cerrar la tienda.

Se trata de una obra sui géneris ya que mantener Metro funcionando en medio de las obras añadió complejidad al proceso: plazos muy ajustados, modificación continua de accesos, construcción con gente transitando y mayores requerimientos de seguridad. Y todo ello procurando la menor incomodidad a los clientes, que no solo entendieron la obra sino que, según el arquitecto Ernesto Aramburú, gerente del proyecto, la hicieron suya.

Inaugurado el miércoles pasado, este centro comercial tiene un área construida de 38 mil m² sobre un terreno de 120 mil. 23,200 m³ de concreto, un millón 123 mil kilos de fierro y 3,850 pies cuadrados de vidrio fueron necesarios para darle forma a la enorme edificación que pretende ser el nuevo eje comercial del sur de Lima.

Con un diseño limpio y funcional, arquitectónicamente el proyecto responde al concepto 'open air center', haciendo énfasis en los amplios espacios: accesos generosos, amplios pasillos de 15 metros sin techar y cuatro plazas cubiertas por una tensionada que permite una excelente iluminación natural y una adecuada ventilación.









*ABIERTO. Espacios amplios, colores claros y buena iluminación definen el proyecto. * 

Plaza Lima Sur incluye tiendas por departamentos, supermercado, galería comercial de 100 locales, centro financiero, complejo de multicines, restaurantes, centro médico, instituto de idiomas y gimnasio.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Por fin un nuevo mall en Lima, el cual se une al Jokey Plaza, Plaza San Miguel y Megaplaza.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

y el Primavera Park & Plaza.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> y el Primavera Park & Plaza.


Si, tambien ese, aunque en lo personal no me gusta, como que estuvo mal diseñado, al menos por dentro. Aprovecho, Bruno, para desearte feliz navidad!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Feliz navidad Guillermo! Pasala chevere!

Bueno...respecto al Primavera Park...tampoco me gusta. Se nota que fueron construyendolo a pasos...primero el complejo de cines y el Devorator (food court), con un diseño interesante....despues buscaron unir el centro comercial con el Metro ya existente y crearon un edificio de dudosa calidad arquitectónica. Luego, construyeron el Ripley y la otra ala del mall con un diseño muy cuadrado...le falta bastante amonía.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

120 mil m2, no parece tan grande.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> 120 mil m2, no parece tan grande.


Justo acabo de pasar por ahi y por afuera se ve regular en tamaño, lo que no se es donde estaran el centro medico, euroidiomas y cinemark, me imagino que a la espalda de Metro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno, será que como me lo paseo todos los días me parece chico, aunque en realidad por la parte trasera tienen más espacio aún, me imagino también que allí estarán.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si esta chevere, el area total es bien amplio y tiene para crecer, parece pequeño por que el area construida de los 120. 000 mt2 es 38. 000 mt2, su area construida es muchisimo inferior a otros centros comerciales que hay. Lo bueno que cuando se construya el cine, la clinica y el instituto de idiomas, el area va crecer mas. aunque todavia tiene un area amplia que la pueden utilizar para que otras empresas construyan ahi...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

hasta ahora no he entrado ahi, solo he pasado de lejos, pero mis primos dicen que esta chevere.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en este año han sido inagurados 3 grandes centros comerciales en el pais:
molina plaza, real plaza chiclayo, plaza lima sur... el proximo año en enero creo que se inagura Plaza puruchuco de 140. 000 mt2 y de ahi en los sgts meses el quinde plaza cajamrca, real plaza trujillo, y ojala que otros mas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

y todos se llevan el "plaza" al final del nombre?


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

He seguido el boom de los CC en Perú y realmente en poco tiempo han construido varios en diferentes partes, lo cúal demuestra el dinamismo del sector.

Acá pasó eso en los 90' ahora hay lugares que ya no resisten un CC más, en Stgo hay decenas de estas moles, asi que estan optando por los Strip Center, una especie de Mall de barrio, de formato más pequeño que los Power Mall ya existentes y que decir en las regiones, cada una tiene su gran Centro Comercial, incluso en ciudades pequeñas como Pto Montt tienen varios o en aquellas ciudades chicas que nadie conoce tambien hay malls de buena factura.

La verdad es q es interesante lo que ocurre, además que le da trabajo a mucha gente.

Cúantos CC hay en Lima? aquellos que pueden llamarse MALL, osea con tiendas anclas, cines, grandes food court, y otros servicios como Supermercados, tiendas para el hogar, restaurantes, bares, parques de diversiones, teatros, bibliotecas etc etc..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> La verdad es q es interesante lo que ocurre, además que le da trabajo a mucha gente.
> 
> *Cúantos CC hay en Lima? aquellos que pueden llamarse MALL, osea con tiendas anclas, cines, grandes food court, y otros servicios como Supermercados, tiendas para el hogar, restaurantes, bares, parques de diversiones, teatros, bibliotecas etc etc..*


En mi opinion, y como mencione en este mismo thread, los unicos MALLS en Lima son:

- Jockey Plaza Shopping Center (Saga, Ripley, Ace home center, casa&ideas, cinemark 12, hiper Plaza vea, bowling, restaurantes, cafes, y alrededor de 180 tiendas, entre grandes y pequeñas). Se espera para fines del 2006 la apertura de un centro medico de 6 o 7 pisos.

- Plaza San Miguel (Saga, Ripley, casa&ideas, cineplanet, Ace home center maestro, alrededor de 100 tiendas, restaurantes, etc)

- Mega Plaza (Ripley max, Tottus, Cinemark 9, tiendas, food court, Sodimac, y proximamente se espera un nuevo Saga, porque el tottus quedo chico)

- Primavera Park & Plaza, que a pesar de tener un diseño medio amorfo, posee un Ripley, Super Metro, Cineplanet, food court, algunas tiendas y nada mas.

- Plaza Lima Sur: Ripley, Hiper Metro, tiendas, y proximamente Cinemark, instituto Euroidiomas, centro medico Ricardo Palma, etc.

Los demas, como el nuevo Molina Plaza, son centros mas pequeños, de barrio.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Ah ok, entonces 5 malls en Lima, y estan úbicados en diferentes zonas o sólo abarcan un o dos sectores?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tienes razon Guillermo. El Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca tiene multicines, bowling, restaurantes y varias tiendas...es enorme, pero carece de una tienda ancla. No forma parte del grupo que ya mencionaste.

Por otro lado los demas son o centros comerciales distritales (Molina Plaza, Plaza Jesus María, Shopping Center San Miguel, CC San Isidro)...o centros de entretenimiento (Larcomar, Marina Park...)

En unos años piensan construír tres mas en Lima...dos en Lima Norte, uno de una empresa chilena, la otra del grupo Wong...y Plaza Puruchuco en Lima Este.

Tambien se vienen varios centros comerciales pequeños como el Tottus y Sodimac de Jesús María.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno gracias por tu comentario Oscar.Malls en Lima son Jockey Plaza,Megaplaza,Lima Plaza Sur,Fashion Mall,Primavera Park Plaza,Sur Boulevard Plaza en Asia y Plaza San Miguel diria son los principales,entonces son 7 malls completos con tiendas ancla,cines,food court,tiendas de ropa,zapatos y para el hogar,restuarantes etc.

Hay otros como Molina Plaza,Camino Real,Larcomar,El Polo,Centro Comercial Minka y mas ,que son centro comerciales mas chicos.

En provincias estan-
Arequipa - Mall Saga de Cayma(cuenta con food court,cines,un Saga Falabella,un supermercado,diversion para chicos,tiendas de ropa,zapatos,chocolaterias,etc.

Chiclayo - Real Plaza Chiclayo(cuenta con cines,Saga Falabella,tiendas de ropa y zapatos,food court,restaurantes y pronto por inagurarse un hipermercado)

Trujillo - esta en construccion en Megaplaza Trujillo(que tendra Saga Falabella,hipermercado,tiendas de ropa y zapatos,tiendas para el hogar,food court,cines,restaurantes).Creo que sera el mas grande en pronvincias.

Piura - esta el Plaza del Sol(cuenta con Saga Falabella,cines,foodcourt,tiendas de ropa y zapatos,tiendas de relojes y lentes)

En Cajamarca - proyectado el Quinde Shopping Plaza(se que tendra el Super,que es una tienda de Chiclayo,cines,foodcourt,un Saga Express)

y hay otros proyectados en Cuzco,Huancayo,y muchos mas en Lima y Arequipa.Estoy super contentos con el renacimiento de centros comerciales en el Peru.Pense que nunca llegaria el dia que se hagan tantos malls.Ojala sigamos el ejemplo de Chile y que no quepa ni un mall mas.Saludos


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> Ah ok, entonces 5 malls en Lima, y estan úbicados en diferentes zonas o sólo abarcan un o dos sectores?


Digamos que estan estrategicamente ubicados, ya que cada uno esta en un zona diferente, por ejm:

Jockey - Lima Este (Surco, La Molina, etc)
Megaplaza - Cono norte de Lima
Plaza Lima Sur - Cono sur
Primavera - Lima Este (Surquillo, San Borja, Corpac, etc)
Plaza San Miguel - Ubicado en la av La Marina, en esta se encuentran ubicados todos los negocios de retail, fast foods, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> Bueno gracias por tu comentario Oscar.Malls en Lima son Jockey Plaza,Megaplaza,Lima Plaza Sur,*Fashion Mall*,Primavera Park Plaza,Sur Boulevard Plaza en Asia y Plaza San Miguel...


El Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca no tiene tienda ancla.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tienes razon Guillermo. El Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca tiene multicines, bowling, restaurantes y varias tiendas...es enorme, pero carece de una tienda ancla. No forma parte del grupo que ya mencionaste.
> 
> Por otro lado los demas son o centros comerciales distritales (Molina Plaza, Plaza Jesus María, Shopping Center San Miguel, CC San Isidro)...o centros de entretenimiento (Larcomar, Marina Park...)
> 
> ...


por lo grande que es el Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca ,creo que debe ser considerado un mall.Tiene tiendas de ropa de marca como Tommy Hilfiger etc.Tiene varios restaurantes ,bowling,cines,suficiente para considerarlo un mall ,aun de no tener tienda ancla.Ademas es uno de los mall mas grandes de Lima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Digamos que estan estrategicamente ubicados, ya que cada uno esta en un zona diferente, por ejm:
> 
> Jockey - Lima Este (Surco, La Molina, etc)
> Megaplaza - Cono norte de Lima
> ...


Guillermo, te has dado cuenta que no hay uno para San Isidro y Miraflores? El Camino Real cumplía esa función...se podría decir que el centro de San Isidro vendría a ser un "mall"...que opinas?


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Claro, aparte de los que nombre, estan Larco Mar, Fashion mall caminos del inca, centro comercial san isidro, Plaza Camacho, El Polo plaza, pero en mi opinion son mas de barrio, porque carecen de tiendas ancla.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

J Block said:


> Guillermo, te has dado cuenta que no hay uno para San Isidro y Miraflores? El Camino Real cumplía esa función...se podría decir que el centro de San Isidro vendría a ser un "mall"...que opinas?


Si, justo iba a poner eso pero se me fue, definitivamente la zona comercial de san isidro, conformada por Saga, Tottus, Ripley, las begonias y su variedad de tiendas, teniendo al centro comercial san isidro en frente forman una zona comercial muy importante.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Solo le falta una cadena de multicines...Cinemark pensaba abrir una ahí, pero al parecer ahora buscan otro lugar...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Trujillo - esta en construccion en Megaplaza Trujillo(que tendra Saga Falabella,hipermercado,tiendas de ropa y zapatos,tiendas para el hogar,food court,cines,restaurantes).Creo que sera el mas grande en pronvincias.
> 
> En Cajamarca - proyectado el Quinde Shopping Plaza(se que tendra el Super,que es una tienda de Chiclayo,cines,foodcourt,un Saga Express)
> 
> y hay otros proyectados en Cuzco,Huancayo,y muchos mas en Lima y Arequipa.Estoy super contentos con el renacimiento de centros comerciales en el Peru.Pense que nunca llegaria el dia que se hagan tantos malls.Ojala sigamos el ejemplo de Chile y que no quepa ni un mall mas.Saludos


mijo en cajamarca va ver ripley y cinerama (entran el 2007), otra cosa el super es un supermercado de arequipa, va ir El centro de chiclayo del mismo rubro, y no esta proyectado esta en construccion, y va entrar en el gremio de la ACCEP. 

sobre trujillo todavia no empieza su construccion pero falta poco meses pa que empieze.

Pd: plaza puruchuco segun una noticia se inagura en enero :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> mijo en cajamarca va ver ripley y cinerama (entran el 2007), otra cosa el super es un supermercado, y no esta proyectado esta en construccion, y va entrar en el gremio de la ACCEP.
> 
> sobre trujillo todavia no empieza su construccion pero falta poco meses pa que empieze.
> 
> Pd: plaza puruchuco segun una noticia se inagura en enero :cheers:



relax... :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

plop, edit... bueno alguien ha visto el nuevo comercial de Plaza lima sur lo pasan cada rato en tv, esta chevre :cheers:


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Me gustaria ver ese comercial pero aca no creo que lo pasen.


----------



## UnChew (Nov 26, 2005)

Yo ya fui, se parece mucho por dentro al jokey, con los dos pasadizos y las tiendas a los costados y todo...


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

*si pss*

hola nomas queria responder la anterio post la mio , que los mall todos se parecen , no necsariamnete es copia .


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Encontre esta foto enana del Plaza Lima Sur. Pesima calidad, pero al menos tengo una idea de como luce. A ver si alguien que este en Peru le tome una foto mejor no?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno me parece que es el megaplaza cuando se construyendo, no es el plaza lima sur.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Que raro, en la pagina salia la noticia y esa foto.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pasame el link de repente esa es la parte de atras, aunque estoy seguro que es el megaplaza en construccion.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Aca lo encontre.......http://www.constructivo.com/www/noticia.asp?idnoticias=1197


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

esto no es Plaza Lima Sur, sino MEGAPLAZA.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Bueno por lo menos tenia buena intencion, la pagina hablaba de Plaza Lima Sur y salia esa foto. En fin, hice el intento. Nadie le ha tomando fotos a Plaza Lima Sur?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no te preocupes ebenes, fue un malentendido de esa pagina no fue tu culpa.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Una pregunta, ¿ Qué saben de Plaza Puruchuco ? este año hubo bastantes comentarios sobre su construcción, pero hasta ahora no se sabe nada. Buscando en internet sólo hay noticias antiguas, alguien que nos informe, porfa!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey..............no lo maleteeen tanto a ebesnes.................aunque hay que ser pavo para confundir el megaplaza con en Lima plaza sur.............ja ja ja....................


----------

